# Pink fur



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello, 
I've noticed my 1 year old's white fur is starting to turn pink. Any idea what this is and/or what I should do? She just recently came into our lives so this is all new to me.
Thanks.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi and Welcome. Could your pup be licking her feet or the area that is pink? That usually is a sign of a skin irritation or allergy to food or whatever is touching the skin. When the irritation stops, or the allergen is removed the licking will stop and then, over time the white hair will grow in again white. The pink is just staining from the saliva. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

We just switched her from puppy to adult food in the same brand, could that have caused it? I'm not sure how to go about finding out what she's allergic to. Any suggestions?
Also, she was just moved from the family she had been with for a year, could the licking be stress? Although I haven't really noticed any licking. Maybe it's at night?
Thanks so much.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Where is the pink? Is it her feet? eyes? beard?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Where is she starting to turn pink? Paws, Face, Body?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Christy we must have been posting at the same time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> LOL Christy we must have been posting at the same time.


ound:


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL

It started on the pads of her paws but now it's starting to go up her legs. 
I thought it was the new bed I bought her because it was red and white and I thought it was the red dye somehow, so I washed the bed. 
Now I'm thinking it wasn't the bed after all. 
Also, she had her vaccines yesterday. Could it be a reaction? Now I'm a little scared.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Did this just start today and is traveling as the day goes on? If so I would call the vet ASAP.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

I noticed the pads of her paws were pink yesterday or the day before but I just noticed on the legs today. I will keep a close eye on her. I just looked at her again and now it doesn't seem as pink. It almost depends on the light. (I'm sure she thinks I've gone batty, picking her up and examining her legs and paws closely every few minutes.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It doesnt sound like it was from the shots, that's good.

Here is a link to someone else whom had this issue,

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1576&highlight=stain


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

That's what her paws look like! Thank you so much!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's really odd. When you washed the bed, did you check the wash water and see if the red dye was bleeding out?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

woodlandmoon said:


> That's what her paws look like! Thank you so much!


Oh good, I cant remember what all was in the thread but hopefully it will at least get you started in what direction to go.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

I meant to check the wash water but by the time I remember it was already drained.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is most likely caused by saliva from licking. You can put some white vinegar into a spray bottle and spritz her feet after she comes inside or just before you leave her. It will help neutralize the staining and the taste may help deter her too.

However, that is only treating the symptom, not the cause. If she is licking due to allergies, you may have other symptoms show up down the road. If she is licking out of habit, the vinegar can help break the habit.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, that's what I was thinking. It's like staining from her licking. Either that or she got washed with the red clothes. ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One of the things my groomer and vet warned about, was food with beets in it. Lily had bad staining in her early years, and now has none. she is on a food that is beet free. Check the ingredients in her food.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's from an allergy to food or something else would the pink be all the way down? It's really just on the top layer. 

She seems totally fine and I cannot remember ever seeing her licking and I'm with her almost all the daytime hours. Maybe it's at night although I check on her a couple times at night and she's either sleeping or just resting quietly, never licking.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had a problem with this when I tried to switch food with Brady. We never had any problems with staining and suddenly, I noticed the pink on his face and paws. I changed it back to his original food and it went away.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

I just looked closely at the bed and it's no longer just red and white, now it has small areas of pink. So I'm guessing I didn't have Zoe dried off enough after being out in the rain/snow for potty trips the past couple days and when she sat on the bed she turned pink. At least I'm hoping it's that simple. Surely the bed would be ok to use now since I've washed and dried it right? Although I'm tempted to just toss it. I know now to make sure she's completely dry when we come back in.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

woodlandmoon said:


> I just looked closely at the bed and it's no longer just red and white, now it has small areas of pink. So I'm guessing I didn't have Zoe dried off enough after being out in the rain/snow for potty trips the past couple days and when she sat on the bed she turned pink. At least I'm hoping it's that simple. Surely the bed would be ok to use now since I've washed and dried it right? Although I'm tempted to just toss it. I know now to make sure she's completely dry when we come back in.


If it has small areas of pink that could very well be the problem. Maybe get a washrag wet with warm water and give it a rub? If the red is still coming off then you know it's the problem!


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Great idea Christy. Don't know why I didn't think of that! The white cloth was immediately pink! So I guess that's what it was. Hmm...It's a gorgeous bed but I don't want a pink dog so I guess I'll toss the bed unless I can think of something else to do with it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would take it back to the store and complain. They should be able to understand that you don't want a pink dog. Maybe they would let you choose a different one!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I would take it back to the store and complain. They should be able to understand that you don't want a pink dog. Maybe they would let you choose a different one!


Just don't pick a blue one. ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

As I read these Posts, I remembered back to the early 80's when our neighbor had a beautiful Brittany Spaniel...brown with whilte paws and underbelly.

Before our eyes, it seemed, Maggie's fur was turning red (looked just like the pictures in the one Post).

Long story short, Maggie had found a favorite spot on a red towel and she dragged it everywhere...

Sounds like the fabric on the doggy bed is not color-fast...except on a Havanese!

I'd contact the store and the manufacturer, because if the dye is coming off on the FUR, she's might be ingesting some of it by licking. AND, I'd ditch the bed!

(My hub suggested rubbing your pup's paws on some white fabric...see if any comes off...)


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've been washing her legs and paws and the pink is starting to fade. I think I'll get a purple bed so she'll be a nice shade of lavender. :wink:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

woodlandmoon said:


> Thanks everyone. I've been washing her legs and paws and the pink is starting to fade. I think I'll get a purple bed so she'll be a nice shade of lavender. :wink:


ound: Glad everything worked out and you found the source. Did you get any pictures to share before the pink fades??


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

No, but I wish I would have!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - I think yu should return the bed for a refund .. especially if it was made in China .. The other thing you might consider is having it recovered but I would opt to return it for refund and to get something that is more enviornmentally safe and secure ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You know what is going to happen now - next time someone comes to this forum and says their dog's paws are turning pink, someone is going to reply, "Have you checked his/her favorite bed? Have you washed your dog's beds and bedding with a Clorox (or whatever brand) Color Catcher Sheet? Look up some posts from woodlandmoon on the same subject." :laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I don't doubt it. :laugh:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My friends dog's neck turned red because of a new Christmas collar the ran


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me what they put on the market .. Pretty soon everything will need to come with a warning label or wash first before using .. 
Pink necks and paws are not pretty !!


----------

